# Win&Win Wiawis CX7



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

Anybody shooting these? Trying to decide between Wiawis CX7 and WINEX limbs. The WINEX's are time-tested and have a ton of positive reviews online but I could not find any reviews for the newer Wiawis CX7. I guess the WINEX's are a great limb but I prefer the understated graphics on the Wiawis CX7. So trying to make up my mind and would really appreciate any opinions on this. Thanks.


----------



## tylerjkrahn (Aug 25, 2020)

Exact same question lol. I have winex but really like the looks of the cx7 line.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

when looking at the prices it looks like brackets.And i cant find any description of the CX7 limb except its pre-preg carbon and nano foam core. But 100€ for a paint job is alot of cash.

430€ - Winex
500€ - CX7 
620€ - NS-foam 
710€ - NS-G graphene
800€ - MXT-G*


----------



## tylerjkrahn (Aug 25, 2020)

I think the cx7 has a different kind of foam core, supposed to be a bit more efficient. 

The WIAWIS CX7 Recurve limbs are design with a strong synthetic core for optimal shock absorption. Extremely smooth drawing, accurate and stable the CX7 limbs are design to increase the accuracy of any archer that uses them. The advanced vibration dampening allows more energy to be used in the flight of the arrow and not wasted. Resulting in quicker arrow flight.


----------



## tylerjkrahn (Aug 25, 2020)

Uukha HX10 are another limb in that price range that look interesting


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

The WIAWIS website says they're "inno ex power equivalent materials". Though I'm curious how vibration damping is meant to increase the arrow speed, and by how much, given the vibration doesn't occur until after the arrow's gone. If the foam core has less mass, then it'll be slightly more efficient since the arrow will represent a greater fraction of the mass of all the moving parts. 

For the paint job, have you considered a custom matt vinyl wrap on the Winex? They change the look completely, allow for better colour coordination, protect the limb from scratches, and as they're so thin the speed difference isn't detectable with a chronograph.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Looking ad the Win&Win catalogs back to 2019-2013 there is a clear indication that they push older tech down the line to more affordable lineups. Like todays Winex contains the old RCX-100 features and tech. And as you state, *cerelestecerele, *tech from decommissioned lineups like Inno-primes seams to end up in newer lineups with new names.




http://archery-shop.jp/catalog/2013_win_catalog.pdf




http://archery-shop.jp/catalog/WIN_ARCHERY_2014.pdf










Win cat 2016


Read Win cat 2016 by Bignami S.p.A. on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com












2017 Win&Win Archery catalog


Read 2017 Win&Win Archery catalog by Win&Win Archery on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com




Win&Win 2018 Product Guide (2018)


https://wiawis.com/download/2019-WINnWIN-Catalog.pdf


----------



## tylerjkrahn (Aug 25, 2020)

For sure your mid priced selections are top tech from a few years ago


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

*cerelestecerele *- Yes, the website says CX7 is made of "High Modulus Carbon " and WINEX is of "Royal Cross Carbon". Not sure if there's any tangible difference or if its just marketing speak. Thanks for the vinyl wrap suggestion, I did indeed consider it but I'm worried the additional weight might knock the speed down by a couple of FPS. Guess I read it somewhere.

Good work wading through the catalogs *Timevoid! *The cost difference makes perfect sense if the CX7's are indeed re-branded or reworked inno ex powers/primes.


----------



## cerelestecerele (Aug 5, 2019)

anthrope said:


> *cerelestecerele *- Yes, the website says CX7 is made of "High Modulus Carbon " and WINEX is of "Royal Cross Carbon". Not sure if there's any tangible difference or if its just marketing speak. Thanks for the vinyl wrap suggestion, I did indeed consider it but I'm worried the additional weight might knock the speed down by a couple of FPS. Guess I read it somewhere.


About the vinyl wraps and the speed - I've read similar things about people being concerned about it but couldn't find any actual data, and was tired of my sparkly white Samick Extremes clashed with my (revarnished) fiberbow. So I collected my own data. In my case, I was thinking of adding copper tape (the stuff used too keep slugs off potted plants) which is a lot heavier than vinyl but forms a nice patina. So I did some tests with my chronograph. Since small changes can be hard to separate from experimental error, I took 60 grams of steel nuts and taped them evenly along each limb. 40lb samick extremes, 185g each, initial speed 62.6+-0.3m/s. Speed difference was 2 m/s with the nuts added. So I'd estimate a speed decrease of 0.03 m/s for each gram of wrap. My copper wraps weighed about 10g each so maybe 1 fps slower but that's within the noise. My current wraps (from fairly thick but very cheap car vinyl because pure copper gets creased after a while) weigh about 2.5g - I'll never notice (or be measure) the 7 cm/s loss. For comparison, adding 10 grams to each limb tip or 4 grams near the nocking point had the same effect on the speed as an extra 60g on each limb.


----------

